# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Ofrecemos servicio de maquila y frío para uva de mesa, palta, cítricos y granada en Ica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Packing.jpg* 
Ubicación* 
La planta se encuentra ubicada en el Km 280 de la Panamericana Sur, en el sector Pampas de Villacurí, en el distrito de Salas Guadalupe (Ica), con privilegiado acceso al pie de carretera. Estando a sólo 20 kilómetros del centro de la ciudad de Ica, la facilidad de ingreso de vehículos de carga como reefers, camiones cosecheros y camiones plataforma, facilitan y simplifican la operación logística.  *
Características de las Instalaciones* 
La planta, construida en el transcurso del año 2012, cuenta con un total de 9 mil metros cuadrados de edificaciones, rutas de carga y descarga correctamente definidas (tanto para materiales, fruta fresca, fruta empacada para servicio de frío y salida de contenedores), amplios almacenes, 2 plataformas de descarga para fruta fresca y 2 plataformas de descarga para fruta empacada. Además con 2 andenes de carga refrigerada. 
La zona de empaque cuenta con un total de 3,800 metros cuadrados. 
La zona de frío cuenta con 2,450 m2 para refrigeración. En ella se encuentran 4 túneles de pre-frío de capacidad total de 176 posiciones en un sólo turno de enfriado. Las cámaras cuentan con capacidad de almacenaje de 1400 posiciones. Zona de embarque diseñada para trabajar a las temperaturas más bajas necesarias en la industria de frescos (-1 °C) 
En almacenes secos contamos con un almacén de 10,000 metros cúbicos de capacidad.  *
Características de línea calibradora automática*  
La  línea de  calibrado automático marca Sermac, de  fabricación italiana, tiene una capacidad nominal de producción de 5 ton/hora. Cuenta con 11 salidas y es adaptable a casi cualquier especie de fruta por unidad. Cuenta con 3 ventiladores de secado de agua, aplicador de cera, horno secador de cera, mesa de  selección y calibración automática por peso y diámetro.   *Cotizaciones:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / RPC: 995805066 
PD: También ofrecemos servicios de exportación a consignación para los mismos productos (5% del drawback + 3% de la liquidación final).Temas similares: servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Artículo: Mercado sueco interesado en uva de mesa, granada, aguaymanto y quinua peruana Artículo: Servicio Agrícola de Chile visita Lima para discutir ingreso de palta peruana Artículo: Perú espera que Japón concluya pronto análisis de riesgo para poder exportarle cítricos y uvas de mesa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Iniciamos en breve la campaña de palta en Ica, así que aprovechamos para ofrecer servicio de maquila para los productores de Chincha, Pisco, Ica y Nazca que deseen exportar con destino a Europa. Ofrecemos precios competitivos, tanto para productores con volúmenes importantes, como para productores pequeños, ya que estamos en capacidad de armar grupos con otros productores que también necesiten procesar volúmenes menores de fruta. 
También ofrecemos servicio de exportación a los productores interesados, que cuenten con certificación Global Gap para Europa 
¡Garantía de calidad y seriedad!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Arrancó la campaña 2014 de palta en Ica, e informamos que también estaremos ofreciendo servicio de maquila para los mercados de *EE.UU., Europa y Chile* durante la temporada. Planta con certificaciones de SENASA y Primus Lab (HACCP, BPM) para acceder a dichos mercados.  *Solicite su cotización:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  photo.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Tarifario de servicio de empaque, enfriamiento y materiales*  *C**a**m**p**a**ñ**a Uva 2014-2015 * *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## nikolae

Hola Bruno cuando ofrecen el servicio de exportación(comisión + drawback), exactamente que incluye este servicio?
gracias

----------


## luisdy

Hola Bruno, tal vez puedas ayudarme. Necesito encontrar una planta de confianza en el Peru que haga lo mismo que estas ofreciendo para la uva pero en este caso el producto es kion o jenjibre, espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias por tu atencion. 
Luis Delgado Glave
DRACO TRADING USA, INC
909-636-2351

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno cuando ofrecen el servicio de exportación(comisión + drawback), exactamente que incluye este servicio?
> gracias

 Hola nikolae:  
Básicamente incluye todo el proceso de exportación, desde la recepción de la fruta en planta hasta la liquidación final, incluyendo todos los materiales. La uva se envía a precio fijo, o a consignación con un precio mínimo garantizado, y de la liquidación final, la empresa te cobra el 3% y se queda con el drawback que es el otro 5%. 
Primero hay que evaluar la calidad de la fruta en campo, y luego hay que establecer algunas pautas en la forma de cosecha y en el traslado de la fruta, si es que todo está bien para exportar tu uva. Dependiendo de la calidad de la uva, hay veces que se puede adelantar algo de dinero, pero eso se negocia. 
El asunto es que tratar de exportar uno mismo es muy complicado, y esta es una buena opción para aquellos productores que tienen fruta de exportación, y no tienen un mercado o cliente seguro al cual venderle la uva.  
Cualquier cosa me avisas si te interesaría este servicio. Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, tal vez puedas ayudarme. Necesito encontrar una planta de confianza en el Peru que haga lo mismo que estas ofreciendo para la uva pero en este caso el producto es kion o jenjibre, espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias por tu atencion. 
> Luis Delgado Glave
> DRACO TRADING USA, INC
> 909-636-2351

 Hola Luis: 
¿Qué es exactamente lo que necesitas?, ¿servicio de maquila o servicio de exportación?, ¿tienes clientes, materia prima o qué parte del negocio?, para ver si te puedo ayudar. Escríbeme a mi correo bcilloniz@agroforum.pe, ya que en este tema solo estoy ofreciendo servicio para ciertas frutas, pero no de kion. 
Saludos

----------


## Ernesto82

Hola Bruno, 
Quisiera saber sobre el proceso de maquila de palta, qué procesos incluyen y el precio tanto con nuestros insumos como cajasu otros y con insumos incluidos. 
Gracias por tu respuesta. 
Saludos,
Ernesto Moya

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, 
> Quisiera saber sobre el proceso de maquila de palta, qué procesos incluyen y el precio tanto con nuestros insumos como cajasu otros y con insumos incluidos. 
> Gracias por tu respuesta. 
> Saludos,
> Ernesto Moya

 En breve voy a publicar aquí la información Ernesto, para que esté al alcance de todos. Saludos.

----------

